# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sekretet e vullnetit

## Mina

Harry Box

Ju lutem mos postoni deri ne perfundim te materialit

SEKRETE QE JU BEJNE TE LUMTUR
"Lumturia nuk eksiston", thone te pakenaqurit nga jeta. Ashtu sic mund te thone te varferit per te ngushelluar mjerimin e tyre; "Pasuria nuk ekziston". Te dorezuarit jane peshe e vdekur e shoqerise, kurre nuk duhet te dorezohesh. Harry Box pohon: "Lumturia ekziston! Te gjithe mund ta fitojne. Sigurisht nuk eshte nje lumturi e vazhdueshme, ndryshe nuk do te ishte lumturi". Ajo perbehet nga shume elemente qe do t'i mesoni kur te lexoni kete liber. Nese do t'ju pyesja: "Doni te beheni te pasur?", do te pergjigjesjit ne kor:"Po". Mire pra, eshte me e lehte te behesh i lumtur se i pasur, sepse pasuria nuk te con medoemos ne lumturi, perkundrazi, lumturia te con ne pasuri. Kur te keni lexuar kete liber jo vetem do te bindni per keto pohime por do ta ndjeni veten me te gezuar e shume gjera qe ju kane shqetesuar deri tani do t'i shikoni krejt ndryshe, me me qetesi, me me maturi, e me me zgjuarsi. E keshtu do te fitoni nje lumturi me te thelle.

Permbajtja
E drejta per lumturi- Burimet e lumturise- Ekuilibri fizik, intelektual, moral- Stili dhe teknika e lumturise- Lajt-motivi i lumturise- Tualeti i lumturise- Krimbi i lumturise- Duaje boten sic eshte- Mbroni lumturine tuaj nga tre rreziqet: vetja jone, te tjeret, ngjarjet- Lumturia bashkeshortore- Si do te ishte nje cift i lumtur- Kushtet e lumturise bashkeshortore- Keshilla per nje cift te ri- Gruaja dhe burri ideal- Si duhet te kombinohen karakteret e nje cifti- Shkaqe te vogla ne mosmarrveshjet bashkeshortore- Cfar e merzit gruan (te metat e burrave)-Cfar merzit burrat (te metat e grave)- Lumturia e perditeshme- Deshperime te vogla e te medha- Mposhtni trishtimin- Transformoni punen ne lumturi- Surrogatet e lumturise.


SEKRETET E SUKSESIT NE DASHURI
Te gjithe fituesit e zemrave te grave nuk jane zoterues te cilesive te vecanta por thjesht psikologe qe njohin mire jo grate, por gruan, e qe zbatojne ne fushen e dashurise nje metode te percaktuar mire. E nje metode e tille eshte edhe ky liber teper interesant e teper i nevojshem per te rinjte. Konkluzionet qe mund te nxirrni pas leximit te tij sigurisht qe do te jene te ndryshme, por kryesori do te jete ky: se nuk ekzistojne meshkuj me ose pa fat ne dashuri, por ata qe kane sukses ne kete fushe njohin mire psikologjine femerore, e te tjeret jo, e me keq akoma per ata qe e injorojne. Te gjithe mund te behen fitues te zemrave te grave. Te gjithe mund te kene sukses ne dashuri, por me pare duhet te mesohen disa rregulla, te pervetesohen fare pak keshilla te ketij libri. Pasi ta keni lexuar, me siguri qe do te bindeni per cfare thame me siper.

Permbajtja
"Fat" apo sukses me vajzat- Si afrohen vajzat- Rasti, pika e nisjes- Mos thuaj kurre...- Vajzat afrohen keshtu...- Si krijohet pershtypje tek vajzat- Syte dhe zeri terheqes- Viktimat e joshjes- Rregulla e madhe e joshjes pamore- Zeri - Si te flasesh me vajzat - Ajo qe duhet t'i thuhet nje vajze - Ajo qe nuk duhet t'i thuhet nje vajze - Genjeshtrat konvencionale - Shtate menyra per t'u bere simpatik, apo... - Si mposhten vajzat - Si te behesh i dashur - Perse te dashuron nje vajze - Formula e dashurise - Te dashurosh apo te dashurojne - Si krijohet dashuria - Rreziku "Letersi" -  Cmimi i fitores - Parapergatitja - Pretekset e saj - Keshtu bejne te gjitha - Gruaja dhe dashuria - Kur genjen gruaja - Kur gruaja nuk genjen - Xhelozia - Vuajtja absurde - Mekanizmi i xhelozise -  Kura parandaluese - Historia e Kittit - Mos beso teper - Teknika e elefantit - Nje metode ultra-moderne - Nese pastaj...

----------

flaver (17-02-2014)

----------


## ermil

Se shpejti do te keni edhe:
1) Sekrete qe ju bejne simpatik
2)Sekretet e Vullnetit
3)Suksesi ne Jete

----------


## Mina

SEKRETE QE JU BEJNE SIMPATIK
Ky liber eshte nje nga sukseset me te medha boterore. Simpatia, antipatia. Ndjenja misterioze qe kane nje ndikim te madh ne fatin tone. Ai qe arrin te behet simpatik me siguri do te kete sukses te madh ne jete. a eshte e mundur kjo?, mund te pyesni. Fare e mundur. mjafton te lexoni kete liber dhe do te bindeni. Simpatik nuk lind por behesh. e shkrimtari amerikan H.G.Watson jua mundeson kete gje me nje metode te pagabueshme. Eshte teper e nevojshme per te gjithe, per te mos thene e domosdoshme, qe ta lexoni dhe rilexoni kete liber. Kur ta keni kryer me se miri kete detyre do te beheni tjeter njeri, me i gezuar, me i mire, me i suksesshem ne qellimet qe i keni vene vetes. Sepse do ta shihni veten me me realizem e me me objektivitet, me te mirat e dobesite e saj, te cilat kush eshte i mencur, do te dije t'i shfrytezoje ne favor te tij per te arritur qellimet qe deshiron.

Permbajtja;
Pjesa e pare
Rendesia e te qenit simpatik; buzeqeshni zoterinj!- shkolla e buzeqeshjes- Altruizem egoist- Dorashka kadife- Levdata, lubrifikues i shkolles se jetes- Kritika Boomerang- Emri ne gazete- Ndjenja per t'u dukur- Te hyjme ne cmendine- Endrra qe te cojne  ne marrezi- Si te sillemi me te tjeret- Permbledhja e pjeses se pare.

Pjesa e dyte
Nyja ne shami- Si te behemi simpatik per te dashuren, por edhe per te dashurin- Gjera te vogla me rendesi te medha- Momenti i duhur- 

mbillni simpatine- Vullnetareve te antipatise- Keshilla per antipatiket kronike- Demet e antipatise- Gracka e fjales- Arti i te degjuarit- Lerini klientet te shfrejne- E ... te nxjerrin perfundimet.

----------


## Mina

SUKSESI NE JETE
Harry Box eshte nje shembull i gjalle i suksesit ne jete duke u nisur nga hici. Fat, do te thoni ju. Pjeserisht ndoshta. Por mbi te gjitha metode. Edhe njeriu me me fat i kesaj bote, nese nuk do te kete per udheheqje nje metode, do te shohe t'i zbehet fati i tij ne nje kohe te shkurter. Harry Box, duke mos qene egoist, ju zbulon sekretet e shumta te metodes se tij te suksesit. '' Si ja kam dale une- ju thote- mund t'ia dilni edhe ju! Fruti i eksperiences time eshte ky''. Nuk eshte fjala per dogma, por per keshilla te nje njeriu qe ka ''rrojtur me te vertete'', per keshilla te zbatueshme e me dobi, per keshilla te nxjerra nga eksperienca e nje njeriu te suksesshem. ''Po te kisha une- thote ai- nje metode te tille te karrieres time, do te kisha ecur me shpejt e me kollaj ne jete. Kjo metode perben nje avantazh per ju''. Sigurisht sipas inteligjences  e prirjes se lexuesit.

Permbajtja
Hyrje- Si te orientohesh- Kurajua per t'u nisur- Si jane njerezit (shumica kundershtare, ziliqare, egoiste, hipokrite, pa burreri, me nje fjale te dobet, pakica jane te sinqerte, perkrahes)- Koherat- Si te njohesh mundesite e tua (zgjedhja e rruges)- Analiza e mundesive te tua (prirjet fizike, morale, intelektuale)- Qarteso situaten tende aktuale- Caktoi vetes nje qellim- Keshilla te pakenaqurve e te zhgenjyerve- Dialog per njeriun qe pretendon sukses- Lufta per suksesin- Rregulla e koherave; te veprosh e te rifillosh- C'eshte iniciativa- Zbulimi i nevojave te publikut- Si te behesh njeri i veprimit- Faktori kohe- Fakti dhe prestigji- Vogelsira tragjike- Vendi yt ne shoqeri (njeriu normal dhe ai superior, besimi ne vetvete)- Nese je ti nepunes (biznesmeni i ardhshem, shfrytezimi i rastit, syri i padronit, mos harro te kaluaren tende, etj).

----------


## Estella

Per te gjitha duhet perdorur llogjika.

----------


## Mina

SEKRETET E VULLNETIT
Mos thoni nuk kam vullnet. Sepse nuk ekzistojne njerez pa vullnet, sic nuk ekzistojne njerez pa muskuj. Por ka individe te dobet psikologjikisht dhe fizikisht qe nuk dine si zoterohet ajo force e madhe morale qe quhet vullnet. Nje filozof ka thene: Dhjete njerez qe duan sherbejne me mire se  1000 te detyruar. Prandaj hapi i pare eshte te duam te bejme dicka, e te gjithe mund te behen njerez qe duan. Por per te arritur kete mjafton te zgjosh ne vetvete, ate force te madhe morale- nese eshte stopuar ta gjallosh, ta besh aktive sepse duhet te jesh i bindur se ajo eshte motorri i egzistences dhe i suksesit. Te duash te arrish dicka eshte pothuaj tashme se e ke fituar. Kjo duhet te jete deviza juaj e vetme. Nuk eshte kaq e veshtire sa mund t'ju duket, te behesh njeri i vullnetshem

Permbajtja
Linja e vullnetit- Faktori X (problemi, zgjidhja, te mos jesh sherbetor, te dish te zgjedhesh)-Metoda (Amleti i perjetshem, zhvillimi i vullnetit, kura e nje doktori per te zhvullneturit)- Kriza e vullnetit (shkurajimi, mos i beso te pariparueshmes, gjakftohtesia, nje ilac gjendet gjithmone)-Semundjet e vullnetit (pavendosmeria, paqendrueshmeria, ligji i kthyeshmerise, apatia, dembelizmi, ndjenja e paaftesise, ndjenja e inferioritetit)- Anomalite e vullnetit (manite, simptomat, alkooli dhe narkotiket)- Keshilla per nevrasteniket (a je nevrastenik, tipat e nevrastenikeve, si mposhtet nevrastenia)- Tre paragjykime (fati, gjenia, koherat)- Te duash= te arrish- Te duash aktivitetin- Te jesh nje arrivist- Disfatistet e vullnetit (sistemi i doktor Brantonit per te zhvullneturit, hapat e para, si te dalesh fitimtar ne jete)- Freni i vullnetit- Tesrti i vullnetit.

----------


## ermil

Bravo Mina Urime

Ketyre librave u jap noten maksimale per vete faktin se jane shume praktike dhe te mbeshtetur ne realitetin, nje lidhje e shkelqyer midis psikologjise dhe praktikes, ne bibloteken time 8 prej koleksionit prej 10 vellimesh dhe do te thoja se jane nje pjese e jetes sime.

mirupafhsim se shpejti

----------


## Sokoli

Ky cikel 10 libersh i botuar ne fillim te viteve 90 ne Shqiperi eshte shkruar e botuar ne USA ne kohe te qepes, nga fillimi i viteve 1900. Besoj eshte perkthyer e botuar nga ndonje dashamires qe kish deshire t'i shfaqe disa horizonte te reja popullit tone qe "porsa doli nga erresira". Po faktikisht ne dolem nga diktatura e jo epoka e gurit.
Pavarsisht se disa pjese te thelbit te lendes se ketyre librave marrin dimension disi universal,  besoj se pjesa tjeter e mbetur  se bashku me nuancat jane pothuaj te pavlefshme pasi i prek dimensioni kohe.
Gjithashtu besoj se nese lexuesi eshte i afte te beje "perkthimin" e projektimit te ngjarjeve dhe situatave keta libra mund te jene disi te vlefshem (por jo ne forma biblike). Gjithsesi, ne perendim ata jane libra qe ka dekada qe u kane humbur jo titujt po dhe te drejtat e botimit.
Individi i sotem perballet me plot elemente qe as kane egzistuar ne kohen kur jane konceptuar ato libra.
Sot, te besh nje xhiro te vogel neper librarite e nje vendi perendimor gjen rafte te tera me libra te kesaj tematike e shume me bashkohore. Une do t'i krahasoja keto libra me ato leksionet e biznesit qe jepte TVSH ne fillim te viteve 90 mbushur me intervista akulloreshitesish qe tregonin si kishin kaluar nga karroca e dores ne ane te rruges neper zinxhira dyqanesh, e t'i shikonte populli e te krijonte konceptin e kapitalizmit.  :perqeshje:  
Bota ka ritme te tjera e ne do mbesim ne histori (mbase humbasim fare prej saj) nese vazhdojme te perjetojme historite e saj te shkuara.

Sidoqofte, Mina urime per zellin.

----------


## Mina

ARTI I IMPONIMIT
Te imponohesh nuk eshte vetem nje e drejte, eshte edhe nje detyre sepse, duke u imponuar theksohet personaliteti yne, arrihen me shpejt qellimet qe i kemi vene vetes. Njerezit, ne pjesen me te madhe, jane te dobet, te pavendosur, te lekundshem. "Eshte e nevojshme- thoshte Telleyrand- t'i merrni me te mire pos mbi te gjitha t'u imponoheni. Ky eshte avantazh i disa njerezve. Napoleoni duke u imponuar ne disa rrethana te pershtatshme eshte bere perandor. Linkolni ka mundur te zbatoje bashkimin e Amerikes duke zbatuar artin e imponimit ne momentet me te pershtatshme." Arti i imponimit perben sekretin per te dominuar te tjeret, si ne plane te vogla edhe ne ato te medha qe paraqet jeta. Egzistojne dy kategori njerezish, ata qe binden dhe ata qe komandojne. Nese doni te jeni nga keta te fundit lexoni dhe pervetesoni keshillat e ketij libri shume interesant e teper te domosdoshem per ata qe deshirojne te jene "dikush".

Permbajtja
Te arrish (faktori i papeshe, rriti vlerat vetes, joshja personale, te jesh dikush)- Te njohesh veten (kafsha per eksperiment, dy armiqte, nje sugjerim, klasifikimi)- Celesi i karakterit tend (pyetesor per te njohur veten, karakterin tend, klasifikimi i pergjigjeve)- Zhvillohu vazhdimisht (pamja e jashteme, prova e pasqyres, elementet psikologjike te personalitetit, cilesite pozitive te personalitetit, cilesite negative te personalitetit)- Si te imponohesh (tipi ideal, tipi ideal ne aspektin e pamjes se jashtme (per gruan e per burrin) -tipi ideal ne aspektin intelektual (per gruan e per burrin))- Qendrimi yt perballe te tjereve (te jesh egoist, te jesh ambicioz, si te sillesh me eproret e me vartesit)- Beso ne vetvete se je i forte.

----------


## Izaura

Bravo Mina

----------


## Iris Mengri

[QUOTE=Izaura;1633403]Bravo Mina[/QU

----------


## flaver

e ku ti gjejme keto libra dua te them ne qilat librari e qytet.........flm

----------


## Ciarli

vullneti ka shtate muskuj nerva, (ne fakt nese do te gjesh numrin e sakte te muskujve te vullnetit mjafton te zgjedhesh nje numer dhe nese ta jep koka, ai edhe duhet te jete numri sakte, mua psh me dhemb koka tek numri kater. e verteta eshte e rrethuar nga roje te zotit dhe nese kerkon te verteten duhet ta rrembesh nga linjat e zotit qe sipas tij vullneti dhe e verteta jane te tijat dhe nuk jane ndjenja te lira). keto muskuj jane edhe boshti apo power supply i shpirtit qe sipas disave na paska fuqi shume te medha, na paska memorje super te zipuara me eksperiencat dhe ndodhite e se shkuares por qe eshte e pamundur deri me tash per ti ckoduar me ane te ketij trupi qenje qe posedojme, qenje qe adhuron zotin dhe behet cope pas tij, pra primtive!

----------


## Genti Murataj

Pershendetje! 
E kam lexuar si liber dhe eshte i papare. E di si e ka titullin anglisht sepse nuk po e gjej dot ne net?!
Faleminderit!

----------

